#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Fabrication Calculations

## ify09

Hey All Dudes,



Here is fabrication calculation, hope help you.See More: Fabrication Calculations

----------


## aseptman

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## FSRFSR

thanx a loooot masterrrrr..

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Many thanks.

----------


## mh_mahmoodieh

thanks

----------


## 2803

thanks

----------


## digdo

thanks

----------


## pavandev007

cheers

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks.

----------


## mavilla10

Thanks for share

----------


## cumigila

thanks a lot sir

See More: Fabrication Calculations

----------

